# Need Longer Thickness Caliper



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

I love these calipers from Lee Valley but I sometimes need them to be longer. Anyone have a good idea how to make something like them longer? I make flutes and I bore the long hole for the flute sound chamber.Occasionally one will drift a little and if I know this I can allow more wood to be left there when finish turning it…just maybe not turning the flute as thin. Anyhow any ideas would be appreciated . I have the longer set.
http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?p=43201&cat=1,43513,43550&ap=1


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmm,
Don't need this kind of tool, but if I did; a single pivot point caliper tool looks easy to make?

Wood:
http://www.homemadetools.net/homemade-bowl-wall-thickness-calipers

If wanted metal set, would use the Sorby design (.vs. Veritas design):
https://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/woodturning/measuring-tools/sizing-gauges-callipers.html

Draw it up, find a fab shop with cnc laser, and have them cut out a couple sets in 10-11 gauge sheet steel, then rivet the pivot point. Done.

Best Luck.


----------



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks!!!!


> Hmm,
> Don t need this kind of tool, but if I did; a single pivot point caliper tool looks easy to make?
> 
> Wood:
> ...


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Most calibers sold to woodturners not really that good for measuring a flute wall thickness.

Some folks just use old metal clothes hangers bent to desired shapes.
Don't know how long you make your flutes but maybe able to get by with one or two bare brazing rods. Either 3/32" or 1/8" x 21 or 36"'s long.
Made of aluminum, bronze or steel available at most welding supply or big box stores. Bare lot better than flux coated brazing rods for your needs.

https://www.amazon.com/Radnor%C2%AE-Carbon-Steel-Welding-Pound/dp/B000TVFUV4

If go to page 21 there is an example of something I would make using either clothes hanger or welding rod. Difference being would use two pieces of drilled wood one fixed so don't move and one movable along length of rods. Would like one end of rod with very slight bend and other rod might not have a bend not sure.

https://www.ocwoodworkers.com/scripts/plans/upload/Home%20Made%20Tools.pdf


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

> Hmm,
> Don t need this kind of tool, but if I did; a single pivot point caliper tool looks easy to make?
> 
> Wood:
> ...


My take on the above. Each rectangle is 1 8.5×11 sheet of paper.


----------



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

Both good ideas fellows.I appreciate it.


----------



## WagonWillie (Sep 6, 2009)

I measure the bores of shotguns with a tool that I made. Cheap HF dial gauge, ball bearing to use as a bearing surface on the inside of the bore. Just a bit of plate for the base and dial gauge mount, a couple of tubes.


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

Ken, exalent idea for a thickness guage.


----------



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow I like that one! Thanks!


----------

